
Show HN: 1Post – HN-like site with markdown and syntax highlighting - kulakowka
http://1po.st/c/564f640754498a8e516522f6
======
hayksaakian
Since its markdown, couldn't you read the raw comments from the API and run
them through a markdown interpreter?

~~~
danneu
One benefit of saving the rendered html along with markup in the database is
that you can make breaking changes to the parser (like swap it out entirely)
without worrying about old posts.

~~~
kulakowka
I specifically made keeping the original markdown text. The parser will
improve. For instance, I plan to make a @mention and #hashtags. Like a
twitter. With email notification when you mentioned.

------
sandGorgon
source code for [http://lobste.rs](http://lobste.rs) has been around for a
while and works pretty well.

------
_RPM
Why do you need an account to view the content? Or, is there no content yet?

~~~
kulakowka
You can read the site without registration. But in order to post messages you
need to register.

------
kulakowka
Content supports OG tags and sharing in a social network.

------
izolate
Nice clean code. Like that you're using
[http://standardjs.com](http://standardjs.com)

------
gamesbrainiac
This is very nice! What stack are you guys using?

~~~
kulakowka
You can find the source code on the github:
[https://github.com/kulakowka/1post](https://github.com/kulakowka/1post)

------
wodenokoto
This looks more like a blog feed than a social news site.

------
specifictso
Very clean, nice work

~~~
kulakowka
Thank you, I'm sure it will be even better. I am actively working on a
project. This is the very first version.

------
i336_
This is awesome.

# Above and beyond all else...

...this needs a publicly accessible sandbox connected to a database that gets
flushed daily. I want to play with this, but at the same time, I don't want to
add noise to the actual posts, and there's currently no way for me to squirrel
my formatting experiments out of sight.

On that note, categories/sections/tags are definitely probably a good idea to
add to the roadmap for down the track a bit, along with infinite easily-
accessible database storage.

# UI/UX:

I had no idea the textarea was "functionally multiline" (where pressing enter
adds a new line). The submit section feels like something's missing; I'm
floundering, I don't know what I can and can't do. A help section might, er,
_help_ , but my initial reaction was "that's only one line. Is that for the
title? Can I only fit a one-line message? ......???!?" \- granted I'm tired
today :P maybe you could see this as a baseline worst-case-scenario
interpretation.

While I'm on the subject of UX, one thing that's bothered me about input UI
for ages is the differentiation between "edit" and "presentation". It would be
truly awesome if you could somehow get something where the only difference
between "view" and "edit" is maybe a faintly-visible border - everything else
stays the same. This would also imply a hybrid Markdown/WYSIWYG editor setup;
for the WYSIWYG editor I'd recommend... where is it... THIS: [http://trix-
editor.org/](http://trix-editor.org/)

(My case in point about view/edit differentiation is the fact that I've edited
this post about 5 times as I've remembered stuff)

# Extraction:

A final suggestion: here is the final version of Readability's Javascript
extraction engine: [https://code.google.com/p/arc90labs-
readability/source/brows...](https://code.google.com/p/arc90labs-
readability/source/browse/tags/final-releases/1.5.0/js/readability.js)

After this ^ point, Readability switched to extraction-as-a-service with API
calls and a key and limits and plans and the like.

The heuristics in this code likely don't take the latest design edge cases,
and the full gamut of how HTML5 has been interpreted over the past few months,
into account. A reasonable amount of work may well be required to get it up to
speed. I'm not aware of any such maintenance projects, though.

But this project is Node.js... and that code is JavaScript... and I have to
say, maintaining an open variant of Readability (under a different name) would
definitely make this project a bit different.

It'd make keeping your current UI really simple: throw the service a URL, it
suggests the best paragraph (or maybe a list of paragraphs?) and you pick the
best >=1 and hit Publish. I'll admit, that'd be _cool_.

